# Cant open RAW in CS6 (mac)



## PandaMan (Feb 21, 2013)

So i recently bought a macbook pro, took a couple shots in RAW and uploaded them through iphoto, when i go to photoshop(cs6) i am unable to open any of the files, is there a step that i am missing or something? Any and all help would be great thank you!


----------



## invisible (Feb 21, 2013)

Are you shooting with a model of camera that was released after CS6? If so, you probably need to download an updated .8BI file from Adobe.com.


----------



## PandaMan (Feb 21, 2013)

invisible said:


> Are you shooting with a model of camera that was released after CS6? If so, you probably need to download an updated .8BI file from Adobe.com.



Im shooting with a 550D(t2i).


----------



## invisible (Feb 21, 2013)

PandaMan said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> > Are you shooting with a model of camera that was released after CS6? If so, you probably need to download an updated .8BI file from Adobe.com.
> ...


Sorry, I'm not familiar with Canon models. But here's a correction: according to this page, you don't need to download the file like suggested but would need to update using the update mechanism on CS6 instead.


----------



## KenC (Feb 21, 2013)

The T2i has been out for a few years now.  I can't believe the version of ACR in CS6 can't open the files.  Perhaps bringing them in through iPhoto did something.  I've never used iPhoto - I use the Canon software that came with my camera to upload images, which is the best suggestion I have.  In fact, you should have a version of DPP on the disk, which will convert raw files.


----------



## Mully (Feb 21, 2013)

You need to open in Adobe Bridge


----------



## Designer (Feb 21, 2013)

PandaMan; even a "brand new" version of iPhoto might need an update.  Or the PS might need an update.

FWIW: I have stopped using iPhoto entirely.


----------



## PandaMan (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure how to do it through adobe bridge, i think the canon software will probably be my best bet.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 21, 2013)

PandaMan said:


> So i recently bought a macbook pro, took a couple shots in RAW and uploaded them through iphoto, when i go to photoshop(cs6) i am unable to open any of the files, is there a step that i am missing or something? Any and all help would be great thank you!



Sorry, none of the Adobe products are compatible with your new Macbook Pro. I am afraid you are going to have to send it my way and go back to a desktop.  Just kidding. There should be a CS6 update available that will solve this issue for you.  P.S. Take advantage of Adobe bridge. It is a powerful tool.


----------



## PandaMan (Feb 21, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Sorry, none of the Adobe products are compatible with your new Macbook Pro. I am afraid you are going to have to send it my way and go back to a desktop.  Just kidding. There should be a CS6 update available that will solve this issue for you.  P.S. Take advantage of Adobe bridge. It is a powerful tool.



Noooooo! Lol yeah im gonna learn how to use adobe bridge, as for now i just downloaded the canon utilities to upload my photos. It worked.


----------



## KmH (Feb 21, 2013)

Open Photoshop.
On the Applications bar click on *Help > Updates*


----------



## bunny99123 (Feb 22, 2013)

Did you pick your camera? I had to pick mine from a list then it worked.


----------



## PandaMan (Feb 22, 2013)

KmH said:


> Open Photoshop.
> On the Applications bar click on Help > Updates



Yeah tried that, option for updates isnt available.


----------



## PandaMan (Feb 22, 2013)

bunny99123 said:


> Did you pick your camera? I had to pick mine from a list then it worked.



Yes i tried that to but mine said it was a patch for cs5 and wouldnt affect cs6, i still tried it anyway and it didnt work.


----------



## KmH (Feb 22, 2013)

PandaMan said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Open Photoshop.
> ...


Updates won't be available if your CS 6 is not registered with Adobe.

FWIW, pirated copies of Adobe software also cannot be updated.


----------



## PandaMan (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok so i need to register it to be able to update it.. And installing the canon software has worked great so i think that is what i will just stick with, i only uploaded through iphoto originally because i assumed it would be a better option.


----------

